# Lightroom 6 glitch or know nothing newb? Radial filter issue



## kameraworks (May 28, 2015)

Issue that's cropped up in Lightroom 6 - 

In Lightroom 5 when using the radial filter if you moved the cursor off the image and onto the side panel the filter's circle would disappear and you could make adjustments with a clear view of the affected area. In Lightroom 6 that's no longer true, that is the radial filter's circle stays visible even when I move the cursor over the side panel.

Anybody else have this issue?
Anyone know of a fix?

Thanks.


----------



## BobMc (May 29, 2015)

Look at the Tool Bar below the image on the left end.  You may select options for display.  The letter "T" toggles the tool bar on and off.

Bob Mc


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 29, 2015)

And the setting you're looking for is to select "Auto" from the "Show Edit Pins" drop-down list.


----------



## kameraworks (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## kameraworks (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Jim.
That's the ticket.


----------

